# Howdy From Richlands, Nc



## e5b (May 26, 2011)

Howdy,

Looking forward to meeting y'all. We just traded in our 2009 Fleetwood E-4 on a 2012 Outback 312BH and we love it.

Originally from West Texas.

Dave & Jess


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome to the neighborhood!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers!

You'll have tons of fun in that trailer!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad to hear from you!! Hope you jump in and join in the fun!
Darlene


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## e5b (May 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. We're loving the site. Next week we depart for a 30 day expedition. This is my post deployment leave as I just returned home from a nine month business trip. The family is really looking forward to it. We have reservations for:

Yogi Bear Campground in Cherokee, NC
KOA @ Pigeon Forge, Tn
KOA @ Harpers Ferry, Wv

and possibly stopping in Williamsburg, Va for a few days before the return home.

Quick question: We purchased one of the "been there" states maps to put in the back window of the camper. Do we count the states we've camped in with our previous camper or just the current one?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

e5b said:


> Quick question: We purchased one of the "been there" states maps to put in the back window of the camper. Do we count the states we've camped in with our previous camper or just the current one?


I say count them all but it is really up to you.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

e5b said:


> Thanks guys. We're loving the site. Next week we depart for a 30 day expedition. This is my post deployment leave as I just returned home from a nine month business trip. The family is really looking forward to it. We have reservations for:
> 
> Yogi Bear Campground in Cherokee, NC
> KOA @ Pigeon Forge, Tn
> ...


A quick question for you, where did you get your "been there" map?


----------



## e5b (May 26, 2011)

Wal Mart


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

e5b said:


> Wal Mart


Duh!! I think the only thing you don't get from Wallyworld is the OB and who knows what the future holds....

Thanks!


----------



## e5b (May 26, 2011)

Thanks. I think I will count the previous campgrounds.


----------

